# Basketball in Asia



## 013184 (Dec 17, 2005)

i had the opportunity to see the different leagues they have in asia. This region has tough leagues to play on. I particularly liked the leagues in Japan, China, and the Philippines. The Chinese league has lots of players that can be developed to play in the NBA. Lots of shooters here. The Japanese league is amazing. The level of play has improved in recent years. There are also lots of potential in this region. The Philippine league is also awesome. Reminds me of the NBA. Its very physical!! I can see some players here that also have the potential to play in the NBA. Hope to be able to witness the game they play in these leagues.


----------



## v-insane (Nov 5, 2005)

what about lebanese league ?
lebanese also have many players which deserve to be in nba ... and ask yao ming about defense of paul khouri on him and the 30 + pts that fadi scores in every game ...


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Im Filipino and have watched several Philippine Basketball Association (PBA) games...their game is really modelled after an American style of basketball, with lots of physicality and athleticism, and there are several former NBA players that have ventured into the league (some that come to my mind is Jerome Moiso and Ansu Sesay, formerly of the Sonics)...

Filipinos are really skilled basketball players, the only problem is that they lack the size to be comepetitive in the international scene...before China, the Philippines were the Asian representatives for the Olympics (i believe in the 50s, the nation won a bronze medal)....their centers are like 6'8, so obviously they face great disadvantages against other Asian nations and their taller big men...


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

I would have to disagree with Neo Samurai about the Chinese leagues have lots of players with NBA potential. You are right about the fact that they are lots of shooters, but they are set shooters and they shoot the international three, I haven't seen too many players here with NBA range.
The biggest thing holding them back is their lack of athleticism. There are a few players with decent athleticism (Yi JianLian being the first to come to mind), but most other players are really poor athletes.
This lack of athleticism hurts in their defensive skills because they don't have much quickness. If you have a chance to watch CBA games live or on TV you'll notice that they play zone defense most of the time because of this.
I've been living in CHina for the past year and a half and watch a lot of games on TV and a few games a year live. I enjoy the basketball, but most of these players would struggle at Division 2 level in America, let alone NBA. I think the game here is much too young and athleticism is at such a low level that it will be a long time before we see anyone under 7'0'' from CHina make it to the NBA. I think Yi JianLian is the only person in China now who could make it, and I don't think he has the potential to be anything more than 7-8th man for most teams.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> I would have to disagree with Neo Samurai about the Chinese leagues have lots of players with NBA potential. You are right about the fact that they are lots of shooters, but they are set shooters and they shoot the international three, I haven't seen too many players here with NBA range.
> The biggest thing holding them back is their lack of athleticism. There are a few players with decent athleticism (Yi JianLian being the first to come to mind), but most other players are really poor athletes.
> This lack of athleticism hurts in their defensive skills because they don't have much quickness. If you have a chance to watch CBA games live or on TV you'll notice that they play zone defense most of the time because of this.
> I've been living in CHina for the past year and a half and watch a lot of games on TV and a few games a year live. I enjoy the basketball, but most of these players would struggle at Division 2 level in America, let alone NBA. I think the game here is much too young and athleticism is at such a low level that it will be a long time before we see anyone under 7'0'' from CHina make it to the NBA. I think Yi JianLian is the only person in China now who could make it, and I don't think he has the potential to be anything more than 7-8th man for most teams.


agreed. I didn't watch CBA games much ever since Yao left. But in the past I liked watching CBA more than NBA, Yao single-handed lifted the CBA competition to another level, especially in 00-01 and 01-02 season, it was so exciting to watch Shanghai Sharks at that time. And Liu Yudong of Bayi Rockets who averaged nearly 38 pts per game was just unbelievable in the last two years of his career. In the 01-02 finals, Yao and Liu both scored around 45 pts almost every game, and every game of this series was damn close(except Game 2).


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

no im not saying that the Chinese basketball players arent talented or anything....i was just saying that prior to the development of the Chinese basketball program, until around the 70's, the Philippines placed the best in terms of international play for Asia...

today, China is definitely the best nation in basketball in Asia, followed by Japan and either South Korea or the Philippines...


----------



## 013184 (Dec 17, 2005)

v-insane said:


> what about lebanese league ?
> lebanese also have many players which deserve to be in nba ... and ask yao ming about defense of paul khouri on him and the 30 + pts that fadi scores in every game ...


ah, yea. i have heard about the lebanese league. unfortunately, i wasnt able to watch a live game. only highlights on tv. i think that was the espn in asia. anyway, from what i've heard, i think ronnie siekly who played for the miami heat and orlando magic is lebanese. so i guess this is a great indication of the talent that they have there in lebanon.


----------



## 013184 (Dec 17, 2005)

NeoSamurai said:


> Im Filipino and have watched several Philippine Basketball Association (PBA) games...their game is really modelled after an American style of basketball, with lots of physicality and athleticism, and there are several former NBA players that have ventured into the league (some that come to my mind is Jerome Moiso and Ansu Sesay, formerly of the Sonics)...
> 
> Filipinos are really skilled basketball players, the only problem is that they lack the size to be comepetitive in the international scene...before China, the Philippines were the Asian representatives for the Olympics (i believe in the 50s, the nation won a bronze medal)....their centers are like 6'8, so obviously they face great disadvantages against other Asian nations and their taller big men...


i dont know if you've heard about the news. ive heard from an american agent in los angeles, who i think is half filipino, that the new jersey nets is interested in recruiting a filipino player from their pro league. if im not mistaken, the name he gave was ren ritualo. i hope that this name is correct. anyway, he told the guys in the nets camp that this guy, ritualo once made 9 triples in a game and drilled 6 triples in an international tournament in las vegas while representing his national team. and that the philippine three point range is like the one in the NBA. so i think that this player has a very strong case in at least having a shot of playing in the NBA.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

what ever happened to wang? or bateer is he still in d-league? or what about that korean guy in the d-league? and what about the 2nd pick xue xyang from nuggets? where have all the asians been?


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Aznboi812 said:


> what ever happened to wang? or bateer is he still in d-league? or what about that korean guy in the d-league? and what about the 2nd pick xue xyang from nuggets? where have all the asians been?


Mengke Bateer is playing in the Chinese League. His team is Beijing and he is averaging 24 points/ 12 rebounds

That Korean guy is Ha Seung-Jin, he now is a benchwarmer of the Portland Trail Blazer (or on the injury list)

Don't know about Wang or Xue Xuyang


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

nah not Ha, i think he played for the dazzle last year, his name was soon-ya bak or something like that


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Aznboi812 said:


> what ever happened to wang? or bateer is he still in d-league? or what about that korean guy in the d-league? and what about the 2nd pick xue xyang from nuggets? where have all the asians been?


Wang is unemployed now, no news from him in the past half an year. He married a rich woman so maybe he doesn't have to play any more.

Menker is dominating the chinese league right now. (oh, he was just suspended for cursing the refs,lol).

That korean guy is probably still playing in the D-league.

Xue Yuyang is now playing like a crap in chinese league.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

Bang Sung-yoon, the korean guy on the roanoke dazzle, averaged like 12 a game i think for the dazzle. he's back in korea averaging 20ish. korean basketball is pretty garbage. Donta Jones, formely of the NBA, is RIPPING UP, (and i mean RIUPPING UP) the league.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

013184 said:


> i had the opportunity to see the different leagues they have in asia. This region has tough leagues to play on. I particularly liked the leagues in Japan, China, and the Philippines. The Chinese league has lots of players that can be developed to play in the NBA. Lots of shooters here. The Japanese league is amazing. The level of play has improved in recent years. There are also lots of potential in this region. The Philippine league is also awesome. Reminds me of the NBA. Its very physical!! I can see some players here that also have the potential to play in the NBA. Hope to be able to witness the game they play in these leagues.


i dont think chinese players, with the exception of yao ming can really make it to the NBA. They rely too much on their shooting and in the NBA, it can really help if they know how to slash and post up. The Philippine league... i've heard so much about it and i was actually able to watch some of it on television.. i think these people are the closest to what NBA basketball is. they are unfortunately smaller than the american players but these people do really play the american style of play... fastbreak, showtime, and physical play! if they could only combine their skills with their chinese neighbors..... they would be a world power team in basketball....


----------



## pasig55 (Oct 21, 2007)

NeoSamurai said:


> Im Filipino and have watched several Philippine Basketball Association (PBA) games...their game is really modelled after an American style of basketball, with lots of physicality and athleticism, and there are several former NBA players that have ventured into the league (some that come to my mind is Jerome Moiso and Ansu Sesay, formerly of the Sonics)...
> 
> Filipinos are really skilled basketball players, the only problem is that they lack the size to be comepetitive in the international scene...before China, the Philippines were the Asian representatives for the Olympics (i believe in the 50s, the nation won a bronze medal)....their centers are like 6'8, so obviously they face great disadvantages against other Asian nations and their taller big men...


yeh your right neosamurai i am a filipino also, the filipino are smalled lineup especially the national team of the philippine right now they've only got 2 6'9 player and the others 6'2,6'4,6'6 players,,but im impressed when they played in the international league they've show their best, im impressed of they skill, i idolized one of the player of the team ''ASI TAULAVA'' he is a dominant center im impressed of his skill especially his inside scoring he dominate's the shaded area


----------



## pasig55 (Oct 21, 2007)

yeh your right neosamurai i am a filipino also, the filipino are smalled lineup especially the national team of the philippine right now they've only got 2 6'9 player and the others 6'2,6'4,6'6 players,,but im impressed when they played in the international league they've show their best, im impressed of they skill, i idolized one of the player of the team ''ASI TAULAVA'' he is a dominant center im impressed of his skill especially his inside scoring he dominate's the shaded area


----------



## pasig55 (Oct 21, 2007)

013184 said:


> i had the opportunity to see the different leagues they have in asia. This region has tough leagues to play on. I particularly liked the leagues in Japan, China, and the Philippines. The Chinese league has lots of players that can be developed to play in the NBA. Lots of shooters here. The Japanese league is amazing. The level of play has improved in recent years. There are also lots of potential in this region. The Philippine league is also awesome. Reminds me of the NBA. Its very physical!! I can see some players here that also have the potential to play in the NBA. Hope to be able to witness the game they play in these leagues.


yeh your right 013184 i am a filipino, the filipino are smalled lineup especially the national team of the philippine right now they've only got 2 6'9 player and the others 6'2,6'4,6'6 players,,but im impressed when they played in the international league they've show their best, im impressed of they skill, i idolized one of the player of the team ''ASI TAULAVA'' he is a dominant center im impressed of his skill especially his inside scoring he dominate's the shaded area


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pardon me, but I am not too familiar with Asian basketball. What team would some of you who follow it more closely consider the best Asian team? And who is the best Asian player? Thanks in advance


----------

